# Current 921 Software version(s) & Tech Support



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I must share the following experience that I had with 921 tech support.

Friday (07-15-05), I received a replacement 921 that had an OTA tuner that was approximately 30% less sensitive (picture break ups on OTA channels) than the receiver it was to replace. When I called tech support to report this problem I was asked the version of software on the replacement receiver. I advised them that it initially arrived with L055 but it just downloaded and installed L213. Tech support advised that my software version was incorrect because L214 and L215 are current. I advised her of the information posted on this site regarding the cancellation of L214 and the limited release of L215. She insisted that she had helped other customers that have L214 on their 921s. I was placed on hold while she conferred with engineering. Engineering confirmed to her that L213 was not a current software for the 921. I asked, if it is not current how did my receiver download it? She responded that they were baffled by this problem and the receiver was obviously defective and should be returned because it would not update to the correct software.

Returning the receiver was my objective, which was accomplished, but will someone awaken me from the twilight zone and inform me of the current software version(s) for the 921.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Rodney said:


> I must share the following experience that I had with 921 tech support.
> 
> Friday (07-15-05), I received a replacement 921 that had an OTA tuner that was approximately 30% less sensitive (picture break ups on OTA channels) than the receiver it was to replace. When I called tech support to report this problem I was asked the version of software on the replacement receiver. I advised them that it initially arrived with L055 but it just downloaded and installed L213. Tech support advised that my software version was incorrect because L214 and L215 are current. I advised her of the information posted on this site regarding the cancellation of L214 and the limited release of L215. She insisted that she had helped other customers that have L214 on their 921s. I was placed on hold while she conferred with engineering. Engineering confirmed to her that L213 was not a current software for the 921. I asked, if it is not current how did my receiver download it? She responded that they were baffled by this problem and the receiver was obviously defective and should be returned because it would not update to the correct software.
> 
> Returning the receiver was my objective, which was accomplished, but will someone awaken me from the twilight zone and inform me of the current software version(s) for the 921.


both l213 and l215


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Ill bet if you were to do a soft reboot, the 921 will download 215 on its own.

Jon


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L213 and L215 are current. L214 never saw the light of day.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 4, 2005)

The hard drive died on my old 921 a couple of days after I got 215. The receiver was replaced about a week later. 
Whe I first turne it on it seemed to start downloading but stopped and wouldn't resume. I had L055. Called tech support and we robooted several times & nothing happened. They finally suggested I leave it in standby for a while and see what would happen - well low and behold about 5 minutes later it started updating. When update was complete I had 213. About an hour later it took another download and I had 215.

Not sure how they decide who gets 215 since I got it on two receivers a week or two apart.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I got a report, today only L2.13 spooling:
PID:0850h, FW:BECT, Model: DP721.
PID:0851h, FW:L175, Model: DP721.
PID:0853h, FW:L213, Model: DP921.
PID:085Eh, FW:AWA1, Model: DP921.
PID:085Fh, FW:05VF, Model: DP721.

Perhaps CSR technical support don't work at weekends ?


----------



## robkunz (Jun 8, 2005)

I have always been curious about how software is sent out from Dish and how it is received. Is Dish always sending out all current versions to all receivers? 

How does my receiver know it needs to download an update? How is the update downloaded in order if receivers all over the country are turned on/powered on at different times (the Dish software update signal is not synched with when everyone turns on their receiver).

Thanks for shedding light on this process!


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

There is a data stream that continuously provides the software version for certain receivers by their R number. If your unit already has the version intended for your model and receiver number then it ignores that portion of the stream else it downloads if it has a lower version number. Normally you need to keep the receiver in standby mode however units with dual tuners can receive downloads when in use provided that the second tuner isn't busy.

In the case of the 921 both L213 and L215 are being sent. Dishnetwork decides which receivers are entitled to the latest revision. I believe this is happening because they still doing testing and getting feedback from customers. If results are favorable then L215 may be issued to all 921's.

You can't prevent an update from occurring (at least on the 921). Unless you unplug the receiver from the AC or dish antenna but it would simply download whenever it's reactivated. Also I believe the unit needs to reboot for the new version to take effect (assuming it downloaded successfully [flashing green light means it in the process of downloading])


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Just for the record, L216 is now current.


----------

